
The Cranky Product Manager: QlikTech, Go Learn Rule #1 - horatio05
http://www.crankypm.com/2006/06/qliktech_go_lea.html
======
henryw
this blog has some other funny and entertaining articles:

<http://www.crankypm.com/2007/07/beware-the-care.html>

<http://www.crankypm.com/2007/01/a_day_in_the_li.html>

<http://www.crankypm.com/2006/11/the_it_awards_s.html>

<http://www.crankypm.com/2006/08/cranky_observat.html>

